# Brandon Roy or Randy Foye?



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm looking at the recent draft and this comparison intrigues me considering they were drafted right next to each other and then flip flopping. Roy seems to be in a better situation his first year as a probable starter at the 2 and Webster mainly being a 3 but Foye could also play the 2 over Hassell moving Davis to the 3 in Minnesota. Who do you see having the edge in the numbers the first year and what kind of averages do you expect from both of these guys in a couple of years?


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Roy hands down.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

They're both overrated, but I imagine Roy will be better. I think Foye will be solid, but I don't like the Ben Gordon comparisons; he's not as explosive a scorer or nearly as lethal from outside as Ben.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'd take Foye just because after 2-3 years in this league he should have solid PG skills to go along with his Ben Gordon like scoring ability.


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

Foye could be betta but Roy will prolly have a more solid rookie season.


----------



## Mugatu (Sep 14, 2006)

Roy will put up better stats his rookie season. But Foye will be the better player later on. Foye's ability to get to the hoop, and that he does so well, is going to make him one of the top NBA players in a few years. Roy is a great all-around player that will be solid...but nothing spectacular. 

If I were to choose one of the two - I'd go with Randy Foye.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Roy's the safe bet.


----------



## DaCaliHustla50 (May 17, 2006)

I think they'll both be pretty good NBA players, but I think Randy Foye has the potential to be a Superstar in the league. I think he'll become a poor man's Ben Gordon


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

DaCaliHustla50 said:


> I think they'll both be pretty good NBA players, *but I think Randy Foye has the potential to be a Superstar in the league. I think he'll become a poor man's Ben Gordon*


so a poor mans ben gordon is a superstar in the league???

i think the ben gordon comparison is fair and for the first few years foye will be better, roy is more the ideal SG and will be better in the long run


----------



## 3star_recruit (Aug 7, 2005)

I see more Chauncey Billups in Foye myself -- an all-around offensive and defensive lead guard. Ben Gordon is 21st century version of The Microwave.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Pain5155 said:


> Roy hands down.


Yep, I'd take Roy any day of the week.


----------



## Mrobison (Sep 15, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> so a poor mans ben gordon is a superstar in the league???


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Roy is going to have a hard time relizing that he is not the best on a team and he will not be able to dribble his way around every defender by himself. Both are not great shooters. Defensively, I'll take Foye. Rebounder and size Roy. Scoring, Foye. So I will take FOye. I would take Rudy over both of them though.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Foye.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I notice a trend here.

Everyone who chose Foye has a Timberwolves related avatar.


----------



## Mrobison (Sep 15, 2006)

I don't have any connection to the Wolves, even as a fan, but I'm impressed by Foye's summer. Beyond that, It's hard to say.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Gay
Foye
Roy

Darryl Morey can rot in Passaic, New Jersey. :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## JGD (Oct 15, 2006)

M.a.r.c.u.s. W.i.l.l.i.a.m.s

go Nets!!!!


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> I'd take Foye just because after 2-3 years in this league he should have solid PG skills to go along with his Ben Gordon like scoring ability.


By the scoring ability, do you mean 30 one night then 2 the next?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

MRedd22 said:


> By the scoring ability, do you mean 30 one night then 2 the next?


wouldnt surprise me... but not because of foye himself, but because casey will give him 5 minutes one night and 25+ the next, give foye some consistant minutes and his numbers would be close to roys imo


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

if foye got good game time he would win rookie of the year


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

It all depends on their supporting cast really, I would go with Roy as a player who will give me 100% everytime he is playing. Foye might or may not become a superstar in this league...and players like him are a dime a dozen. Foye is lucky he has KG right now, but once KG jumps ship...the defenses will collapse a lot more on Foye and personally I don't think Foye is fit to run a franchise. So right now I'd go with Brandon Roy.


----------

